# Shooting Rabbits



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I went hunting today and shot 2 rabbits in the neck and they stood still then hopped away. I checked the area for any dead rabbits but none they literally hopped away. I went to the area were I shot them and the ammo was on the floor, no blood no sign of distress, nothing. Im using Bill Hayes polymer ranger with Tex-Shooter express bands and 3/8 steel. All shot in the neck at least twice but no sign of damage. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?????


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Your ammo is way too light and you should hit the head instead of neck, but a heavier ammo would still stop the rabbit in a neck shot.

Try 1/2" steel or better still 3/8" or 1/2" hexnuts

Remember the neck of a rabbit is largely muscle unless hit from behind where you can hit the spine it is protected from the small .38 steelies. Heavier impact will slow down something if it accidentally hits muscle.

Nico


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

This sounds to me like you missed totally.
For one thing, a rabbit will not just sit there and take a 3/8 ball in the neck..or any other place on the body, then happily hop away.
I know for a fact that a 3/8 steel ball will completely pass through the neck and the rabbit will NOT hop away, from a distance of 28yds.
Using 5/8 single rubber flatbands @ 190 fps. I am sure that Tex`s express bands are even faster.
Could be you possibly gut shot the rabbit and missed bone and vitals. There would still be evidence of hair, blood, and trauma.
Instead of using a heavier ball, you need to practice more, and next time..go for a head shot.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nico is right, 3/8 steel is good for static targets like paper, cans, etc; but, questionable for anything with fur on it. Frogman


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The minimum I'd use on a rabbit is .44 steel with a setup that propels it at least 220 fps.
I use the 3/8 steel to hunt birds, 3/8 lead for big and small birds and maybe rabbits if I have faster bands on, but mostly .44 lead or above for furry animals.... and within that there's a couple of key points.
Speed of your bands and the correct ammo size for the bands you're using.

Just because a set of bands feels pretty light to pull, doesn't mean it can't handle heavier ammo. It's not how hard it is to pull that matters, it's how fast they contract when released.... and with Tex's express bands, they can handle .50 cal steel or .44 lead out to around 30 yards with no problem.

Also, pay attention to your draw length to get the maximum acceleration. Tex's standard express bands can be drawn close to 42-44" (my draw length) with no problem... at 42" they will send a .44 steel ball at close to 250 fps.
If your draw length is shorter, you need to shorten the bands to get more speed out of them.... but don't shorten the fork side, shorten the pouch side to maintain the band strength and speed.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you frogman

Also Bill Hays is correct the Tex express bands can handle heavier ammo no problem, just look at Joerg's video review, the man even shot 16 mm lead and it delivered 156-157 fps which is lethal stopping power with that heavy ammo.

While its true what Tom says its also true that you are taking a risk using such small light ammo (.38 steel) on a rabbit it works for birds no problem.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

bunnybuster said:


> This sounds to me like you missed totally.
> For one thing, a rabbit will not just sit there and take a 3/8 ball in the neck..or any other place on the body, then happily hop away.
> I know for a fact that a 3/8 steel ball will completely pass through the neck and the rabbit will NOT hop away, from a distance of 28yds.
> Using 5/8 single rubber flatbands @ 190 fps. I am sure that Tex`s express bands are even faster.
> ...


I am sure I didn't miss because i saw the shiny steel ball hit it right in the neck. Im shooting at cottontail rabbits maybe there tougher than an average rabbit. It did start thumping its leg but I think when it starts thumping its leg its letting other rabbits know that danger is near. I don't know but I am astonished.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

> I am sure I didn't miss because i saw the shiny steel ball hit it right in the neck. Im shooting at cottontail rabbits maybe there tougher than an average rabbit. It did start thumping its leg but I think when it starts thumping its leg its letting other rabbits know that danger is near. I don't know but I am astonished.


You should not be surprised partner..

Strange things happen when you hunt with any weapon and slingshots are no exception...As I have said before death is a mystery unto itself and sometimes things dont die thats how it is.

I still say get heavier ammo a .38 steelie is a light ammo for rabbits unless your William Tell and hit the head always and NO ONE is always that good.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

SlinginDylan said:


> This sounds to me like you missed totally.
> For one thing, a rabbit will not just sit there and take a 3/8 ball in the neck..or any other place on the body, then happily hop away.
> I know for a fact that a 3/8 steel ball will completely pass through the neck and the rabbit will NOT hop away, from a distance of 28yds.
> Using 5/8 single rubber flatbands @ 190 fps. I am sure that Tex`s express bands are even faster.
> ...


I am sure I didn't miss because i saw the shiny steel ball hit it right in the neck. Im shooting at cottontail rabbits maybe there tougher than an average rabbit. It did start thumping its leg but I think when it starts thumping its leg its letting other rabbits know that danger is near. I don't know but I am astonished.
[/quote]
Well,
either way, it is hard to believe that a 3/8 steel ball would bounce off a soft body rabbit.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Now to think about it I shot the first rabbit 3 times and on the neck and only recovered 2 steel balls but still checked around the area there was no blood, no sign of distress thats pretty weird. Also these rabbits are very curios they come around 20 yards from me to just snoop around.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd say from my little experience, most animals will exhibit some sort of reaction at least when hit with a projectile like 3/8. Now Im not doubting you when you say you hit them, it just seems very strange for them to hop away gracefully after being sniped by you lol.

Most small game will instantly scatter if the shot is within a close distance of them that they can observe.

But as many experienced members here will say, you will be better off with a weightier projectile that imparts more energy; I believe you are not only looking for penetration, but also enough force to do some serious internal injury for a quick kill.

I noticed with 3/8 at longer distances the energy gets lost quicker than heavier options. good luck hunting.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont shoot rabbit anymore than 20yards, and never outside there holes, as some rabbit will run with there nerves, same as if you cut a chickens head off it can still run, if you hit any rabbit with a lead or steel ball they will not just hop away, rats are the same ive hit them with 14mm lead balls and they have run 10 yards, and when ive gone over to them there heads have been crushed but the nerves have kicked in, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Not much chance for rabbits where I hunt but I have killed many over the years with guns, Had a couple Beagles a while back. Rabbits have very soft skin, you can skin them out without a knife, the skin tears easily. I hunt mostly Squizzers and Birds, Starlings. I gave up on .38 lead for anything with fur and bought a .45 cal lead mold. Anything but a solid head, neck or sholder shot and they just ran off with the .38. The 45 has a crushing effect and knocks them down soild. Also, I limit my shots to inside 20 yards and more like 15.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Not to turn this thread into a controversy but I have seen rabbits run when hit with a 22LR I also gut shot a rabbit (by accident) with a 44 cal lead ball with my chains and it ran slowly into a blackberry mess into a hole, I killed a rabbit later that day with my chains and heavy stones. Needless to say I wont ever use 44 cal lead balls I only shoot heavy now.

I also shot through a rabbit as a teenager with a 177 crossman rifle and if I the pellet didnt chip the spine on the way out it would have ran.

As it is the rabbit tried to run but could not so yeah sometimes rabbits will still run when hit this is a possibility, but I doubt they will just calmly hop away when hit. The rabbits I near miss with my heavy stones run from being spooked by the near impact sound of the stone that either hit next to its head just ahead of it.

There are always variables in hunting and just because it hasnt happend to us does not mean it cant happen to others or ourselves sometime later.

SlinginDylan I'd love to hunt your grounds and we'd have some conejo stew with a good days work..


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm hunting in southern CA. My uncle lives on a huge strip of land. He said I could hunt there as long as there was no suffering and I'd share some of the meat







. I would be honored to hunt with some of you guys. The rabbits over here are curious and very tough. I'm probally going to buy some river stones or pig gravel from RCP if not ill order some .44 or .50 cal lead from someone.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree with Jeff,

Some on the forum are exptionally lethal and experianced, and so I would not worry much about the long distances in which they are able to take rabbits from, however In my humble opinion, 20 yards for a begginer (just like myself and many others) is simply to far away. 20 yards is the range I take rabbits from with my Dads High powered .177 air rifles (producing about 25 ftlbs , 950 fps). With a slingshot it is best to keep the distance as short as possible. By doing that it may not feel as satisfying , however it will be when you are able to take a much cleaner and accurate shot, resulting in well earned dinner.

I am a noob, I have only shot my catty at a rabbit once, hit it in the bottom of it's ear by accident (at 7 yards)........however pratice makes perfect lol. Though by ging from my airgun hunting, the shorter the disance between your quarry and yourself, the more sucessful you will usually be.

Keep hunting mate, you will definately get there with a little practice...with the fantastic advice from the great members here, the rabbits should be afraid of you sooner or later !!









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

this certainly strange. most cottontails are almost easy enough to scare to death. they are larger than a squirrel but much less robust. in my experience they are also killed easier. practice more and try a heavier type of ammunition and report back to us.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Rabbits have very weak necks.Hold a dead one by the hind legs and give it a rabbit pounch to the back of the head.You will knock his head off clean with a light hit.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> Rabbits have very weak necks.Hold a dead one by the hind legs and give it a rabbit pounch to the back of the head.You will knock his head off clean with a light hit.


That`s what I mean...a 3/8 ball will go straight through the critter. I have proved it numerous times.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i use 12mm lead balls and my gamekeeper bands, i have took many rabbit, some from 20m+, thers loads of rabbits around my area, john


----------

